# Pizza-Check



## Hooked

Since the thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stand-up-for-what-you-believe-in.t46171/#post-626260 is generating some lively debate, how about some pizz-check pics i.e. pic of your mod with a pizza?
This should be fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Now where am I expected to get a pizza this time of the night?  And there is no way I am starting a mix now for pizza dough! And now I'm hungry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Here we go:


Pizza and beer, traditional birthday food!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Here we go:
> View attachment 119337
> 
> Pizza and beer, traditional birthday food!
> 
> Regards



I see you are also a salt fan. I tip my hat to you cerebos brother.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I see you are also a salt fan. I tip my hat to you cerebos brother.



@Spyro @Raindance I tried Robertsons Salt and Vinegar the other day and now I just can't get enough of it - especially over salad!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Pizza-Check at the Yzer Vape-meet with @RenaldoRheeder and @Andre, whose BBs are next to my humble Basal.

You see - pineapple DOES go on pizza!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

If I hollow out a ciabatta and fill it with pizza stuffing, 3 cheeses and compress it for an hour does it count?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

I just ate a late lunch
Now you making me hungry @Christos !
Looks delish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> If I hollow out a ciabatta and fill it with pizza stuffing, 3 cheeses and compress it for an hour does it count?
> 
> View attachment 119669



@Christos Actually we should penalise you for such a yummy-yummy pic!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Home made bacon, chilli and pineapple pizza....

Sicario, Armor, and @Friep 's Awesome Strawberry courtesy of @TheV !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Home made bacon, chilli and pineapple pizza....
> 
> Sicario, Armor, and @Friep 's Awesome Strawberry courtesy of @TheV !
> 
> View attachment 119706



@Stosta Home-made! You're a man of many talents!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Not quite a pizza but buttloads of cheese.
3x cheeses to be exact.
Haloumi (2 parts of 4), percorino (1 part of 4) and cheddar (1 part of 4).
Is this acceptable?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Christos said:


> Not quite a pizza but buttloads of cheese.
> 3x cheeses to be exact.
> Haloumi (2 parts of 4), percorino (1 part of 4) and cheddar (1 part of 4).
> Is this acceptable?
> View attachment 119929
> View attachment 119930


It's got a crust, it's got cheese.........
Did I mention that I can give a review on baked items as well, just send it to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> It's got a crust, it's got cheese.........
> Did I mention that I can give a review on baked items as well, just send it to me


You have to strike while the pie is hot otherwise you get crumbs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Not quite a pizza but buttloads of cheese.
> 3x cheeses to be exact.
> Haloumi (2 parts of 4), percorino (1 part of 4) and cheddar (1 part of 4).
> Is this acceptable?
> View attachment 119929
> View attachment 119930



@Christos Acceptable only if you share it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos Acceptable only if you share it!


I did share... pictures...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> I did share... pictures...



@Christos Pics don't fill an empty tummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Come on guys and gals, it's month-end and time to go out for pizza! Let's see a pizza-check!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Hooked said:


> Come on guys and gals, it's month-end and time to go out for pizza! Let's see a pizza-check!


I've had pizza for supper twice this week, but it doesn't really hang around long enough for photos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

Spicy as all heck chicken tikka from Mamarazzi Pizza. 

Yummy. 

But spicy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Spicy pizza looks great and sounds great @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Spicy pizza looks great and sounds great @Paul33


It was SOOOOO good @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Spicy pizza looks great and sounds great @Paul33


It was even better for 5am early Sunday breakfast!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

R30 Checkers pizzas for lunch... They were okay until I got a bone in the chicken one, I should have known better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Stosta said:


> R30 Checkers pizzas for lunch... They were okay until I got a bone in the chicken one, I should have known better!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121214


Minus the chicken bone they look quite tasty. 

Mamarazzi Waterfall is fast becoming a favorite in my house. 

Bonus cause it’s about 1.593 minutes from my home

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Double post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Stosta said:


> I've had pizza for supper twice this week, but it doesn't really hang around long enough for photos


Hah i just had home made pizza two nights in a row. With pineapple on both...

I was rather surprised i finished a whole pizza last night, must have been hungry after being ill for a whole week - eating nothing but bread, butter and powerade. 







Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> View attachment 121760


Same reason bra is singular and panties is plural...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Same reason bra is singular and panties is plural...



I never thought of that! Strange language we have, isn't it? Oh, and underpants is also plural!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> I never thought of that! Strange language we have, isn't it? Oh, and underpants is also plural!


And people get weirder when i tell them i wear underpants. My mother calls them brookes hahahahaha 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

How did we get from Pizza to underwear? Eisch!

Anyhow, back on track with a Pizza from the Calabash Bush Pub on the Bainskloof Pass. 


Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> How did we get from Pizza to underwear?



Eating pizza in your underwear is the ultimate feeling of freedom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> Eating pizza in your underwear is the ultimate feeling of freedom.


Hahahahaha 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Quick lunch-at-home Pizza Check. I love the thin base of the Ristorante pizzas.






The pic on the box and my pic look similar, don't they? But wait ... there's a big difference. I doubt that their plate is a paper plate, whereas mine is. I use paper plates as much as possible, to save water on washing up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep

After 4 months of dieting I decided to cheat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Friep said:


> After 4 months of dieting I decided to cheat.
> View attachment 122868



@Friep You deserved it and I hope that you enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> View attachment 123228


Damn! that looks delicious! Where do you get these?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

@Hooked, I've also stocked up. Picked up 250 paper plates, but some things can't be eaten on paper plates. Home prepped pizza for example, I slice through them with my pizza slicer. An absolute necessity. I always have a mini breakdown when I have to use a knife to cut pizza.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> Damn! that looks delicious! Where do you get these?
> 
> Regards



Doodles in Tableview. My Girlfriend has this Entertainer App that has a crazy amount of specials on it. Ever since we've been finding all sorts of excuses to go out. R100 for a large pizza and plate of nachos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> Doodles in Tableview. My Girlfriend has this Entertainer App that has a crazy amount of specials on it. Ever since we've been finding all sorts of excuses to go out. R100 for a large pizza and plate of nachos!


All I need now is to find myself a girlfriend with an app as well!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> All I need now is to find myself a girlfriend with an app as well!
> 
> Regards



Haha, or download it yourself! I think it has a once-off fee. 
It's called "The entertainer" I think. 2-4-1 specials for days and days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> All I need now is to find myself a girlfriend with an app as well!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance I can just imagine the ad, "Looking for girlfriend - must have entertainment app."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> View attachment 123228



@Spyro Great pic! Looks good enough to eat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

And a doggy-bag, which was meant for breakfast but has long since been eaten!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

That pizza looks awesome @Hooked !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> That pizza looks awesome @Hooked !!



It's the first time that I've been to Col'Cacacchios and it was truly the best pizza that I've *ever* had. Better still, from 12:00 - 3pm it's half-price, until the end of November! Even better, they couldn't give me local salami for health reasons, but they replaced it with an international salami - still at the same price!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Another divine pizza at Col'Cacchios, Willobridge Centre. This time a half-and-half pizza i.e. the halves are different pizzas. Not a good pic and I've already deleted the original - sorry!




The mod is for show only - I was not allowed to vape, even though we were sitting outside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

I had pizza on four occassions last week, and not a single one hung around long enough for me to get a photo of!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Another divine pizza at Col'Cacchios, Willobridge Centre. This time a half-and-half pizza i.e. the halves are different pizzas. Not a good pic and I've already deleted the original - sorry!
> 
> View attachment 126332
> 
> 
> The mod is for show only - I was not allowed to vape, even though we were sitting outside.
> 
> 
> View attachment 126335


That pizza looks interesting, requesting more details on those toppings.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Stosta said:


> I had pizza on four occassions last week, and not a single one hung around long enough for me to get a photo of!


I had pizza for dinner 
Already digested and making it's way to the exits....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> That pizza looks interesting, requesting more details on those toppings.
> 
> Regards



@Raindance One half was Green Genie and the other was Strega.

*Green Genie* (absolutely divine - next time I'll order this as a whole pizza)
"Roasted garlic, roasted butternut and beetroot, shiitake mushroom, rocket, feta, balsamic glaze, 
pumpkin and sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, avo."

*Strega*
"Black mushroom, garlic, herbs, rosemary"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Raindance One half was Green Genie and the other was Strega.
> 
> *Green Genie* (absolutely divine - next time I'll order this as a whole pizza)
> "Roasted garlic, roasted butternut and beetroot, shiitake mushroom, rocket, feta, balsamic glaze,
> pumpkin and sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, avo."
> 
> *Strega*
> "Black mushroom, garlic, herbs, rosemary"


Exotic pizza toppings. Not sure if I would go for them though. More of a meat, cheese and garlic pizza kind of person.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Christos said:


> I had pizza for dinner
> Already digested and making it's way to the exits....


Pics or it didn't happen! Wait... I've changed my mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir

Stosta said:


> I had pizza on four occassions last week, and not a single one hung around long enough for me to get a photo of!



Then you didn't have pizza... Sorry that's just the rules. I wish I was making this stuff up but I'm just not that creative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Haha busted

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Once in a blue moon pizza - with meat and chili. Last Saturday evening at the Barnyard theater.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Once in a blue moon pizza - with meat and chili. Last Saturday evening at the Barnyard theater.



Stunning pic @Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Does a Mexican pizza count?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

At the SIL yesterday we decided to try making pizzas on the braai. As the highest score on the Prodigy scale, the fire work was left to me... Unfortunately I kept the coals too hot so the bases burnt, but overall quite yummy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Andre said:


> Once in a blue moon pizza - with meat and chili. Last Saturday evening at the Barnyard theater.


Lekker, what show was on? And are the pizzas any good? I usually bring my own food and stock on drinks there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spyro said:


> Lekker, what show was on? And are the pizzas any good? I usually bring my own food and stock on drinks there.


Celine Dion & Niel Diamond tribute. Pizzas were good. We usually pre-order .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Nothing spectacular as far as the pizza is concerned, but this is North-east Nigeria so anything goes. The vape on the other hand is great. Still rocking the Ubuntu on the Therion 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tikka Chicken Pizza at Ray's last night! Delish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

